# For Sale



## CHEETO (Mar 7, 2007)

Yea i think someone already posted this but what the heck, maybe a for sale thread where people can buy and sell their old pots, lighting equipment, stands, or what have you. I think this would make a major impact. Cause just i alone have gone through like 3 set ups and now are just sitting in my room when i know some newbie would love to have.


----------



## david shelden (Mar 8, 2007)

i'd back this. just grow stuff. or other things too.


----------



## mogie (Mar 8, 2007)

Have to be careful. But that could be awesome. Sort of a buy, sway and sell forum or board.


----------



## CHEETO (Mar 8, 2007)

yea exactly mogie, but only for growing oriented items ballast, bulbs, buckets... but i think it would be a good way for people who actually are dedicated enough to post on this forum and help other people should deserve cheap and quality things dont you think so.


----------



## mogie (Mar 8, 2007)

I love it. The first practical idea I've seen posted about a new forum or board. Would participate too.


----------



## mogie (Mar 8, 2007)

Now we need to come up with a name. Buy, swap and sell?


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Mar 8, 2007)

Buy, Swap and Sell! sounds good


----------



## CHEETO (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey mog what you say we split this 50/50 haha yea hopfully it falls threw.


----------



## morp (Mar 8, 2007)

im behind this, sounds good. whens it gonna get its legs? havent really got anything to offer, alas. so long as noone goes peddling seeds it should be cool. roll on the selling!


----------



## ablazed blunt (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah but I think it should maybe only be for the people who have been members for a while or something. My reason for saying this is sample, people will try to sell stuff they don't really have. I mean someone could get on here and try to sell a 200w hps bulb as a 600w bulb. Someone would buy the bulb thinking it is a 600w bulb and burn their house down.

Also, if only the real members are able to sell stuff that would end most of the messed up deals. Someone says they will buy you exta light and never do. You buy something from one of the new people and you send them the money and you never see them again.

I think this is a very good idea. I like it alot but there has to be some kind of guide lines. Let me know what you all think?


----------



## CHEETO (Mar 8, 2007)

of coarse you should at least have a 200 minimum post count i think that would be fair because if your putting the time and input worth 200 post that should be reasonable. It would also protect us from kids just signing up and start selling, its more like you have to be a committed member, better yet you cant even comment or reply in the FOR SALE thread at all if you have not reached your 200 post limit.


----------



## ablazed blunt (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey that sounds good to mean Cheeto.


----------



## GraF (Mar 10, 2007)

hopefully a MOD!!! will check it soon, I think that this would be wonderful, Great idea!!!


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Mar 11, 2007)

I say it sounds good, but there are 5,000 member's. Only people who are known, and have rep here. I say atleast 2 bar's. Then it would sum it up for people who just wan't to rip us off, and know who we can trust. We would have to do it by mail, the internet. -Paypal etc..-
The money would been sent by mail order, or creditcards on paypal. We Have to use a trusted sourse. The Mods would have to set it up, Retain information from both people involved in the transaction, like there adress and personal infomation.

Make it so we will not have enyone cheating us, if i were a mod i wouldent allow theft in my forum. I know our MODs are like that to, so only serious buys/sellers are in there selling, i hope the mods post here for thier opinion.


----------



## mogie (Mar 11, 2007)

That is asking a lot of the moderators. I mean why should they go to all that work for nothing. Ebay gets their cut and so does paypal. This is getting way to complicated. You can't expect the mods to get involved and take a financial responsibility (if the deal falls through of someone feels like that got ripped off) who is responsible?


----------



## morp (Mar 11, 2007)

tis true. not really a simple way around it without some sort of inesecurities. maybe just simple add selling. if its from someone with rep then its prob reputbable, if not its up to you. payment and shipping can be arranged based on that.. all at owns expense. i guess detailed pictures and links could prevent buyers getting the wrong item...

all a bit too complicated tho i guess.. thats what ebays for


----------



## le1337need (Mar 11, 2007)

I havent used ebay at all so i don't kow what it's capable of... but you could host your auction on ebay, put it as a private auction, and post the auction on a special forum for people selling stuff. of course still implementing the same min rep/post to sell and post a sale. that way there is less of a threat to get ripped off as ebay prob has measures in place to prevent it. it's like using a wheel that's already there and not haveing to re-invent it. just a thought...


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Mar 11, 2007)

mogie said:


> That is asking a lot of the moderators. I mean why should they go to all that work for nothing. Ebay gets their cut and so does paypal. This is getting way to complicated. You can't expect the mods to get involved and take a financial responsibility (if the deal falls through of someone feels like that got ripped off) who is responsible?


Well they would not be financialy responsible, of course the two people making the transaction would be held responsible. I was just saying they would keep records and a close eye on things, so no one is tempted to try and cheat someone.


----------



## mogie (Mar 11, 2007)

You are heaping a lot of extra work on them. What are they getting out of it? You can't sell a lot of stuff on ebay. You can sell vaporizors but no marijuana pipes or bongs. You can sell on book on pot as long as the word marijuana isn't mentioned in the title. Whatever is decided I think we are all adults and we should leave the moderators alone. They have enough to do. Since this is becoming so complicated why not just donate to your local compassion center? I think that is what I am going to do.


----------



## cyphercrash (Mar 11, 2007)

smart buyers would go through paypal ,verified, buyer protection, legit. They handle everything. BUT if any one wants to donate you could do a freecycle thing?


----------



## FallenHero (Mar 11, 2007)

CHEETO said:


> Yea i think someone already posted this but what the heck, maybe a for sale thread where people can buy and sell their old pots, lighting equipment, stands, or what have you. I think this would make a major impact. Cause just i alone have gone through like 3 set ups and now are just sitting in my room when i know some newbie would love to have.


I like this idea because i am the same. lots of extra stuffs.

but for ease of everyone, it should be simple like this:

another forum, must be given access to this somehow.

you post a private ad about what you have, people can respond in the post... deals are done between eachother, and a small feedback system could be created?

this keeps it all private between two people like it should be, not involving anyone that does not need to be involved.


----------



## mogie (Mar 11, 2007)

But someone will end up getting pissed because they feel they got ripped off and that will open a whole new can of worms. What then? Who moderates the dispute? Who holds the money until the dispute is settled? Who makes the decision? How can we be sure that what is advertised is what is really being sold? What if someone pays for something and is told it was mailed and it just got lost in the mail? Too many potential problems. Even Ebay has problems with this. Every check out their buyer and seller dispute sections? I have had to use that part of Ebay several times on buyers who tried pulling fast ones. Thank heavens I saved all receipts from the post office. And I only accept PayPal.


----------



## mogie (Mar 11, 2007)

If I am going to donate it will be to a compassion center. Not to dis anyone but they are the ones really in need. Mine hands out supplies to people on limited incomes (medical card holders only). But only after proof that they really are on a limited income. I am not donating to someone that is growing and turning around and selling on the street corner.


----------



## cyphercrash (Mar 11, 2007)

mogie said:


> I only accept PayPal.


 
Pay Pal's Dispute resolution is pretty fair you show your dispute you fax the paperwork if you are up front you get your money back they go after the seller


----------



## cyphercrash (Mar 11, 2007)

mogie said:


> If I am going to donate it will be to a compassion center. Not to dis anyone but they are the ones really in need. Mine hands out supplies to people on limited incomes (medical card holders only). But only after proof that they really are on a limited income. I am not donating to someone that is growing and turning around and selling on the street corner.


You have a point... But not all people are lowlifes. Some just dont nhave money


----------



## Jimmy Johnston (Mar 11, 2007)

CHEETO said:


> Yea i think someone already posted this but what the heck, maybe a for sale thread where people can buy and sell their old pots, lighting equipment, stands, or what have you. I think this would make a major impact. Cause just i alone have gone through like 3 set ups and now are just sitting in my room when i know some newbie would love to have.


bad idea. i would think its self explanatory.... guess not though...


----------



## FallenHero (Mar 11, 2007)

Thats your choice mogie. 

We're not talking about donating, we're talking about used grow stuff. 

At everyones own risk, if the transaction is bad, give them negative feedback, and don't deal with them again.

This will probobly not have a chance of existing because of issues like that, Espcially if extra work is throw on mods or whomever to mediate, it should be private.

Another idea is something you must do to proove trust before you may be allowed to view and post in the "for sale" forum..


----------



## mogie (Mar 11, 2007)

My local compassion center has a bullentin board and it is full or ads. People are trying to sell their used grow stuff. New isn't that much more. You don't know what you are getting or how long it will last if its been used.

A lot of people on this forum has bragged about selling on the streets to suppliment their income. I am not going to take the chance of helping them out with a good deal. I will instead donate to my compassion center. 

Cyber sometimes it's the buyer that is the problem/liar. That is why PayPal offer both buyer and seller dispute options.

Didn't say all people that were low on funds were low lifes. I probably have less money then most people on this site. Bet I know more ways to save money then most of you. Hey lets have a contest. See who can list the most money saving ideas when it comes to everyday life. Legal ideas only. Bet I can bet you guys.


----------



## CHEETO (Mar 12, 2007)

yea all deals should be through pay pal no if ands or buts also like cyber said it should all be through private messaging like you can post what your selling in the thread but if you want to buy it you message the seller DO NOT post your address on the thread, i think that pretty much keeps everything clean.


----------



## 3patas (Mar 12, 2007)

chetto IM looking for a hps fixture help me please


----------



## mogie (Mar 12, 2007)

Okay i 3's situation above what happens if the fixture where to arrive broken? Or get lost and never delivered?


----------



## CHEETO (Mar 13, 2007)

I mean thats the risk your willing to take hopefully everyone that ends up having over 200 post will be smart enough to bubble wrap the merch and not send bogus stuff out i mean you put time into posting why not helping a brother out thats the way i think of it. and if you dont already know the person your buying from then check on his feed back or ask someone i think thats the best we can do without turning into ebay.com


----------



## CHEETO (Mar 13, 2007)

3patas said:


> chetto IM looking for a hps fixture help me please


HTGSUPPLY.COM, thats the best bang for buck.


----------



## david shelden (Mar 13, 2007)

would canadians be able to send seeds to each other? and other countries with similar, relaxed seed laws


----------



## CHEETO (Mar 14, 2007)

Nah i wouldnt even try, i say keep seed out of this.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 14, 2007)

I suggested this few times already.I suggested paypal type auctions for saftey as if the person didnt send paypal would take the money back from the sellers account the same way ebay operates or in fact you could post an item then when a buyer wants it set up an actual ebay auction for the buy now price of 1 cent then put the total cost of the item asa shipping so ebay cost would only b e like 20 cents and then even more secure Pretty simple would be safe and secure.Ebay is free to join and so is paypal.Paypal lets you use checking account credit cards or cash charge up and is worldwide usable.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 14, 2007)

Shipping insurance being required protects shipped items or if the seller is an ebay certified powerseller paypal allows for buyer protection up to $2000 dollars.By the way I have some 1000 watt lights for sale and few 1000 watt mh bulbs with 250 hours on them if anyone looking or wanting to trade. Id trade a 1000 watter for 2 switchable 400 watt ballasts and Id include bulb.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2007)

i think they call it "craigslist". i could be wrong.

money saving idea:

i buy a can of bugler tobacco at costco for $11
i buy a box of 200 filtered cigarette tubes at cigarettes cheaper for $2.50
i buy a $5 plastic tube loader (one time purchase)
i use 3/4 of a can of bugler to load a cartons worth of cigarettes
i am paying about $11 a carton for good quality smokes. i don't think the tobacco in a can has as many additives either.


----------



## CHEETO (Mar 14, 2007)

great i like where this is going, i dont think the money and how to contact the buyer or seller is going to be tough just to physically get a thread and for people to know how to use it thats all.


----------



## mogie (Mar 14, 2007)

Be warned about certain shippers policys when it comes to refunds. I believe that it is FedEx that is the one to watch out for. They will let you buy insurance for any amount but will only insure you package for up to a $100 anything above that and so sorry. Most of the little stores that use them don't know this heard about it heard via a pissed customer and that made the news. You need to read the fine print.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 14, 2007)

I almost always only ship US postal service.Usually pretty good and on the odd occasion something is lost stolen or broken it can be covered but it will take time as you have to wait 30 day before even being alowed to file for claim.


----------



## Goodtimez (Apr 11, 2007)

This sounds brilliant! Place it safe, fly under the radar, and I do think It'll work fine. I'll back it.


----------



## CHEETO (Apr 12, 2007)

i got 3 squirrell cage fans get them while their hot. I only have three so they will go fast can keep a 4x8 grow space under 80 degrees, im selling them for $40 dollars each just message me if interested.


----------



## skamindustries (May 17, 2007)

why are you all hating on us canadians? clearly our hydo shops import shit from the imperial usa federation. but we as canadians bite the mark up...like lights i see at hit tech are almost trippled when bought in canada through hydoponic shops...so my question is...why you americans refusing to ship to canada? it cannot be the heat because hey...BRITISH COLIMBIA!!! i would like to know why it is that i can buy things from ebay,amazon.com, etc. but any garden supply company will not ship to canada? what gives? i thought candian haters were pretty rare untill now.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (May 17, 2007)

Sorry dude. The U.S. is on it's high and mighty.
I do not see them relaxing any type of import or export.
If they did send stuff internationally it would implicate the garden companies.
It would give them unwanted attention at the least.

I think we should do an exhcange program with U.S. citizens for Canadians.

Then the governments would see people are leaving or arriving for certain reasons.
This would prompt them to get their shit straight.


----------



## abudsmoker (May 17, 2007)

CHEETO said:


> i got 3 squirrell cage fans get them while their hot. I only have three so they will go fast can keep a 4x8 grow space under 80 degrees, im selling them for $40 dollars each just message me if interested.


 
So your saying you can keep my area under 80 with these Fuckin Ace! Bye bye A/C


----------



## skamindustries (May 17, 2007)

i appriciate your reply midgrade. but isnt it legal to own grow lights? imean if i paid for lights with a money order there would be virtually no paper trail...can anyone on rollitup maybe direct me to a reputable online canadian hydo shop? the garden shop by my place is run by old conservitives who dont like young people in their shoppe. its very heaty! thanks a mundo! peace!


----------



## Jimmy Johnston (Jul 23, 2007)

Cheeto I Miss You!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 23, 2007)

Not for anything but those squirel cages you got are only 110 cfm which is almost nothing.A 24 buck inline fan from Homedepot moves more then twice the air.But if anyone is looking for legal stuff I have few things Im gonna sell or ebay in the US.10lb co2 tank, 20 lb co2 tank, 3 inch net pots,600 watt hps light ballast,1000 watt light ballast if interested pm me for prices all is real reasonable and Im good with paypal,cash, or money orders and I dont require a real name just and address to ship to or whatever and I'll mail it out upon payment reciept.Can do it quietly ourselves or for few extra bucks can do an ebay auction if you feel financially more secure with them.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 24, 2007)

what you want for co2 tanks


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 24, 2007)

I was just looking at the 20lb tanks on ebay.


----------

